# E38 manual transmission



## stack (May 2, 2008)

I was just wondering who here in America has a e38 that is manual?
and how much does a manual transmission cost for the car?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Asked and answered (with links, so you could ask the tuning company yourself about costs) when you posted the same question on this board on 11/21/08. :dunno:


----------

